# Chat Bot für Java-Chat



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe privat eine Website mit eingebautem AddonChat von addonchat(punkt)com. da meine Seite noch relativ neu ist, möchte ich Chat Bot's einsetzen, damit die Userlist im Chat voller wirkt. Es sollten ca. 15-20 Bot's im Chat angemeldet sein, die keine Funktion haben müssen. D.h. falls die von einem echten User angeklickt oder angesprochen werden, müssen sie nicht antworten können. Das einzige was sie evtl. machen dürfen, ist Gelegentlich eine Smiley schicken. 

So, nun habe ich beim Hersteller angefragt und leider die Antwort erhalten, das die keine Chatbot anbieten. Lediglich einen Link, AddonChat Bot API. ich habe mir das mal runtergeladen und es sind Code's oder Scripte (wie man die auch nennt) enthalten. Dazu habe ich mir den NetBeans IDE installiert und mein Bestes gegeben. Geht nicht.

Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung von Englisch, Java oder sonst was mit Programmierung zu tun hat.
Daher habe ich mich hier im Forum Angemeldet, mit der Hoffnung jemanden zu finden, der mir helfen kann.

Ich würde mich über HilfeAntworten sehr freuen. Sollten Fragen auftreten, kann man mich anschreiben. Ansonst hab ich noch eine Bitte. Aus Erfahrung würde ich die jenigen, die mir nicht helfen können und nur unnutze Fragen oder Tipps oder einfach nur ihre Meinung abgeben möchten, bitten das einfach zu lassen. 

Besten Dank an Alle. :toll:


----------



## hemeroc (19. Jul 2010)

Wie stellst du dir denn die Hilfe vor?
Willst du das jemand für dich einen bot programmiert? Dann solltest du das ins job Forum stellen (Es wird sicher nichts gratis für dich programmiert aber so ein DummyChatBot sollte eigentlich kein großer Aufwand sein insofern werden sie die Kosten in Grenzen halten).
Willst du Hilfe beim erlernen von Java? Dazu gibts hier genug Threads mit Buch/Tutorial empfehlungen (Stichwort InselBuch).
Schreib doch bitte was genau du dir erwartest bzw. wo du hängst.
LG Hemeroc


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

hallo hemeroc,

danke für die antwort.
das problem ist folgendes: da ich absolut keine vorstellung habe, wie solche chat-bot funktionieren ist es wichtig zuerst zu erfahren, ob die in den chat-code eingebaut werden müssen? wenn dann brauch ich fertige code's von dem bot und muss wissen, an welcher stelle ich diese dann im chat-code einsetze.
wenn die bots von z.B netbeans aus gesteuert werden, dann brauche ich jemand der mir die bots so erstellt und über remote z.b. auf meinem pc mir diese in netbeans einsetz und mir zeigt was ich dann noch machen muss damit die bots online in chat sind.

sicherlich wird das nicht umsonst sein. gerne revangiere ich mich dafür. 
und da dies mein erster besuch ist, habe ich mich in der formulierung etwas zurückgehalten, denn ich wußte nicht ob ich das so konktet hier schreiben darf. Und da ich die kategorie nicht zuordnen konnte, habe ich eben diese "allgemeine...." verwendet.
wenn das falsch war und die jobbörse richtig, kann ich mein anliegen gerne dort nochmal eingeben.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jul 2010)

dana_de hat gesagt.:


> hallo hemeroc,
> 
> danke für die antwort.
> das problem ist folgendes: da ich absolut keine vorstellung habe, wie solche chat-bot funktionieren ist es wichtig zuerst zu erfahren, ob die in den chat-code eingebaut werden müssen? wenn dann brauch ich fertige code's von dem bot und muss wissen, an welcher stelle ich diese dann im chat-code einsetze.


wie eben schon im Chat gesagt, die Bots sind eigenständig! 


Man könnte sicherlich eine kleine GUI machen (Netbeans o.ä. brauchst du dann da nicht) , die dann per Klick auf einen Button den Bot zu deinem Server verbinden lässt, sich einloggt usw., nur da bist du ja ein wenig unkooperativ gewesen eben...(auch wenn ich immer noch nicht verstehe was an den IDs so geheimnisvoll ist, dass du die nicht verraten willst  )


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

Ich schätze mal das ganze funktioniert so (ohne das jz näher angeschaut zu haben), dass dein Bot ein eigenständiges Programm ist, dass sich im Chat anmeldet und dort aggiert, je nachdem wieviel ihm der Programmierer beibringt. 

Netbeans ist eine IDE und dient zur Entwicklung, somit sollte/wird Netbeans nicht für den Bot beim Entanwender gebraucht werden.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> wie eben schon im Chat gesagt, die Bots sind eigenständig!
> 
> 
> Man könnte sicherlich eine kleine GUI machen (Netbeans o.ä. brauchst du dann da nicht) , die dann per Klick auf einen Button den Bot zu deinem Server verbinden lässt, sich einloggt usw., nur da bist du ja ein wenig unkooperativ gewesen eben...(auch wenn ich immer noch nicht verstehe was an den IDs so geheimnisvoll ist, dass du die nicht verraten willst  )



eRaaa, an den ID's ist nichts Gehimnisvoll. Nur leider bin ich nur ein normaler PC Anwender und habe mit Programmierungen etc. absolut keine Ahnung. Daher die Zurückhaltung.


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich schätze mal das ganze funktioniert so (ohne das jz näher angeschaut zu haben), dass dein Bot ein eigenständiges Programm ist, dass sich im Chat anmeldet und dort aggiert, je nachdem wieviel ihm der Programmierer beibringt.
> 
> Netbeans ist eine IDE und dient zur Entwicklung, somit sollte/wird Netbeans nicht für den Bot beim Entanwender gebraucht werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tomate_Salat,

von wo aus läuft dann das eigenständige Programm? Ist das dann ein erstelltes oder gibt es das im Web?
Damit wäre mir bereits etwas weitergeholfen.
Der  Programmierer müsste dem Bot nur beibringen, gelegentlich einem Smiley zu schicken.

Netbeans hab ich mir auch nur runtergeladen, weil ich in einem Forum darüber gelesen habe. Ich dachte, das ich damit weiterkomme, aber war nicht so. Sag ja bin halt abolut eine Leihe in dieser Sachen.

Gruß Dana ???:L


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

Das Programm kann so geschrieben werden, dass es von überall laufen kann. Allerdings würde ich das vorzugsweise auf dem Server laufen lassen, da es hier wohl die größte sicherheit hat, nicht ausversehen beendet zu werden. (Natürlich könnte man hier auch eine Weboberfläche als administration anbieten, etc)

Wie gesagt: Netbeans nutzt man zum Entwickeln...

Also wenn du es nicht selbst schreiben kannst/möchtest, empfehle ich dir das mal in der Jobbörse zu posten. Schreibe einfach deine Kriterien wie du das Programm später gerne haben möchtest und wer interesse hat, meldet sich bei dir

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Danke Tomate_Salat. Werde ich machen.

Zumindest habe ich nun eine Vorstellung, was ich eigentlich brauche.

- eine Weboberfläche als administration (müsste von meinem PC aus laufen, ich denke das das auf dem Server auf dem der Chat läuft nicht funktioniert. Oder ich mach es auf dem Server vom Webhoster aus? )

- dann das geschriebene Programm mit fertigen Bot's (Bot der nur gelegentlich einen Smiley schickt)

Hoffe das das so passt, den ich kann dies auf keinen Fall, daher werde ich es in der Jobbörse posten.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

Hier stellt sich die Frage: Hast du einen Webspace oder einen richtigen (v)server zur verfügung? Auf Webspace's kannst du i.d.R keine Programme ausführen. D.h. du müsstest dann den Bot von deinem Rechner aus laufen lassen. Problematik: wenn dein Rechner aus ist, sind die bots off ;-). Und beim einschalten immer daran denken, die Bots wieder in den Chat zu lassen.

Wenn das Programm letztenendes auf deinem Rechner läuft, brauchst du sicherlich keine webbasierende Administrationsoberfläche, was das Programm schonmal vom Preislichen her herabstuft.

Solltest vllt auch schreiben, dass man von dem Programm aus mehr als einen Bot setzen kann, sonst haste das zum Schluss wenns dumm läuft 15 offen ;-)

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Ich habe bei STRATO die Domain mit Webhosting gekauft. Denke mal das ich da keinen Server habe. Nur das übliche wie eMail, mySQL, FTP-Zugang, Livepages (5) und Speicherplatz. Server bieten die auch an, müßte ich evtl einen dazunehmen. 

Aber da auf meiner Seite auch ein WebRadio läuft und das Streaming von einem PC von mir läuft denke ich das ich das auch von diesem PC aus machen kann. zumindest für den Anfang.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

nein, da bezweifel cih, dass du dort Programme laufen lassen kannst. Natürlich kannst du die Bots auch von deinem Rechner aus laufen lassen. Ich habe einen vServer bei 1&1 und der ist eigentl. recht günstig (kostet glaub 9,99€). Aber ich will dich jz nicht zu einem Verkauf überreden oder so ^^. 

Also wie gesagt: wennde dich an die Jobbörse damit, da findet sich bestimmt jmd der dir das Programmiert


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

wie bescheuert ist das denn:


> may connect to any premium (Professional, Professional PLUS, or Enterprise)


aber sie suchen Leute die für Sie bots schreiben -.-. Da darf man also noch Geld ausgeben um seinen Bot zu entwickeln oO. Bin mal gespannt ob ich einen developer-chat finde.

... schlussfolgernd heist das für den TO: sofern du keine kohle für den Chat ausgibst, kannst du das vergessen. Der Bot bekommt einfach einen DC(Disconnect) und weg ist er.

*Edit:* Ja ok, hab mir einfach mal die Daten von deren Demo-Chat geholt da funst es was ich will


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> wie bescheuert ist das denn:
> 
> aber sie suchen Leute die für Sie bots schreiben -.-. Da darf man also noch Geld ausgeben um seinen Bot zu entwickeln oO. Bin mal gespannt ob ich einen developer-chat finde.
> 
> ... schlussfolgernd heist das für den TO: sofern du keine kohle für den Chat ausgibst, kannst du das vergessen. Der Bot bekommt einfach einen DC(Disconnect) und weg ist er.



kampier ich jetzt gar nicht..........??! ich habe doch den enterprice25.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2010)

ganz einfach: Hast du die Freeware-version des Chates, dann laufen bei dir keine Bots.


----------



## dana_de (19. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> ganz einfach: Hast du die Freeware-version des Chates, dann laufen bei dir keine Bots.



ich habe den enterprice25 also müsste es laufen.


----------



## alex8686 (12. Sep 2011)

hallo, bei interrese PN. entwickel zur zeit einige bots die auch die rauswerf funktion übernehmen können.

mfg alex


----------



## Antoras (12. Sep 2011)

Hast du auf das Datum geguckt?


----------



## alex8686 (12. Sep 2011)

ups über n jahr her , naja bin durch google auf dem beitrag gestoßen^^:lol:


----------

